# Neon Nail Trend



## aziajs (Apr 18, 2008)

*Is anyone else loving the new neon nail trend?  I just picked up a neon yellow, green, orange and purple.  I LOVE them.  I can't wait to try more.*


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds hot to me!


----------



## Janice (Apr 18, 2008)

Love neon, bring it back baby. ^_^


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 18, 2008)

I love neon too, it will give me an excuse to use my hot crystalled glitters for more creative nail looks!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 18, 2008)

I have neon blue nail polish I love it so much. I'm not really a nail polish person but neon colours rock.

I really need to take better care of my nails, so many people have mentioned that they wish they could grow their nails long like mine lol.


----------



## jardinaires (Apr 18, 2008)

i rocked some neon turquoise nails for about a week. it's fun for the first little while but after a few days of people constantly watching what you're doing with your hands just because the nails are so "BAM! in your face".. yeah, i ended up just taking it off. haha

i have done neon pink before, a looong time ago, but that didn't generate as much response as the turquoise..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a neon purple polish that i love.  It's an interesting trend i like, but i can't wear it for a long time and it seems to work better on my toes and in the summertime.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds hot, I've been wanting a turquoise polish, but can't find a color I like.


----------



## marreyes38 (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds cool i want a bright coral color. between pink and orange...i think that would look awesome.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 18, 2008)

I think neons are hot, especially on toes during the summer.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome! I can wear neon nails to the New Kids concert!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2008)

Neon nails are cool, I will never get sick of neon pink


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Love neon nails, I've been getting them done (or doing them myself) since like 06 and still ain't tired of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mind you I do use other colours too for my 'coming down' period.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I love neon too, it will give me an excuse to use my hot crystalled glitters for more creative nail looks!_

 
That's a great idea!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 19, 2008)

i so have on my neon pink nails!!! looove it!!!


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd like to get a nice neon pink for summer.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 19, 2008)

OPI has some great stuff for neon nails.  My fave has to be Firefly (yellow) but they also have the same iridescent formulas in purple, blue, and possibly green.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 19, 2008)

I have neon pink & i LOVE it!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_OPI has some great stuff for neon nails.  My fave has to be Firefly (yellow) but they also have the same iridescent formulas in purple, blue, and possibly green._

 
Really?  I haven't seen any neon colors by OPI.  I see bright colors alot of which are iridescent or shimmery but no neon, creme colors.


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love neon nail polish! My nails right now are neon pink! I'm thinking of picking up some more, I love how bright it is


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

OPI used to have a collection called "Brights" (now the only have the sub collection "Night Brights").  In the Brights collection there were some cream colors, glittery colors, and iridescent colors.  If you mix the iridescent color with the cream color, it looks neon.  I usually made neon yellow with "Got Sunglasses" (cream yellow) and "Megawatt" (iridescent yellow).


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

Eeeeenh. Not my cup of tea. I have a bright coral from OPI, but I only use it (and any other bright colors) on my toenails. I prefer pinky sheers on my hands.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 21, 2008)

i think they're so tacky...if you can pull them off, great!


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 15, 2008)

I love neons! Essie just released this bright bright purple called "Bermuda Shorts"- I can't stop looking at my nails!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmmm  I am not too keen on the neon.  I would probably only wear neon pink or purple.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Really? I haven't seen any neon colors by OPI. I see bright colors alot of which are iridescent or shimmery but no neon, creme colors._

 
New collection "Mod about brights" is bright and creme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




OPI - Mod About Brights
I have "Mod-ern girl" and "That's hot! Pink" and they are gorgeous. 
"Dating a royal" and "Brights power" is on my wish-list


----------



## shauna_bear (Jun 15, 2008)

i've been trying to find a nail polish like the color of rihanna's nails, but i cannot for the life of me find one that i like...=(

does anyone know what brand and name her nail polish is??

any help would be appreciated..=)


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 15, 2008)

Lone this! i already have some bright colours that i looove but i don't have any actual neons yet....gonna go buy some ASAP!


----------



## lavish_habits (Jun 15, 2008)

My toenails are neon hot pink right now, and I love this shade! So sexy, feminine and spunky.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shauna_bear* 

 
_i've been trying to find a nail polish like the color of rihanna's nails, but i cannot for the life of me find one that i like...=(

does anyone know what brand and name her nail polish is??

any help would be appreciated..=)_

 
I am not 100% sure but I think it's Wild Child by Color Club.  I know Rihanna wears a lot of China Glaze and Color Club and that color looks a lot like Wild Child.


----------



## shauna_bear (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am not 100% sure but I think it's Wild Child by Color Club.  I know Rihanna wears a lot of China Glaze and Color Club and that color looks a lot like Wild Child.




_

 

OMG thank you sooooooooooooo much!!..it looks reallllly close to it...i've been looking for it for a while...=)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ Also, OPI "Green-wich village" is green cream n/p. "Mod about brights" collection is seriously great.

(Source- makeupalley)
Sorry, the pic is too big... here's link- http://img.makeupalley.com/4/3/1/9/983680.JPG


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been so ahead of the curve when it comes to nail trends...I love brights and neons and have for quite some time. I've got a lime green creme polish on right now...LOVE.


----------



## LuvKisselle (Jun 17, 2008)

in Philly, for the longest time THE hottest trend for nails was any neon color on both fingers and toes and it still is. As a nail tech, working in an urban area, i MUST have more than enough bottles of neon pink, orange, and green. i don't bother with that highlighter looking color though. 

i know that as a nail tech, and a beginning makeup artist, it's important to step out of the box and be creative and different! too many times, neon colors are perceived as "tacky" or i hate this word, "ghetto". but if everything else about you is polished, then neon nails are perfectly cute!!!

kimora lee simmons said to this interviewer, "my long hot pink nails might be too much for you, but i'm not wearing them for you."


----------

